# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [TV] Les freres Bogdanoff - Machine Consciente

## yolepro

Bonjour,

Il y a eu une emission vraiment interessante hier soir sur notre cerveau et la derniere partie de l'emission parlait de machines conscientes.

Le scientifique interrog faisait presque peur :

Il faisait prvision d'une machine consciente dans les 5 annes a venir...

Qu'est ce que cela vous inspire?

D'apres vous, est-il possible de faire une machine consciente qui ne serait dote que de la lecture et de l'criture... 

Faut-il etre en possession de nos 5 sens pour etre conscient?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bonjour,

Ayant eu il y a deux ans un accident au cerveau,je me permets de te rpondre qu'il n'y a pas besoin des 5 sens pour tre conscient!!! Mis  part le fait que je suis passe par trois mois d'hmiplgie ou donc j'avais perdu tout contrle et sensation de la moiti de mon corps, je ne me sentais pas inconsciente du tout!!!
Tous ceux qui ont un handicape physique lger ou lourd ont une conscience!!!

Quand  une machine consciente....peut-tre ..mais je n'y crois pas trop et a ne m'inspire pas non plus...

----------


## pcaboche

Dans la srie "Dead Like Me", une citation qui m'a bien fait rire:



> Le jour o un ordinateur se suicidera parce qu'il se trouve trop gros, je commencerai  croire en l'Intelligence Artificielle.


 ::king::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Dans la srie "Dead Like Me", une citation qui m'a bien fait rire:


 ::mouarf2::  trop fort!! ( trop gros et pleins d'autres trucs...Un ordinateur devra conculter un psy ou autre si sa conscience drive?

----------


## shadowmoon

et la notion de sexualit applique aux ordi , ca donnerait quoi ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> et la notion de sexualit applique aux ordi , ca donnerait quoi ?


MDR, je me disais aussi, si il n'y a pas un post sur ce sujet....c'est que c'est pas normal...pour la rponse aucune ide....(pleins de bbs processeurs peut-tre  ::dehors:: )

----------


## Zipyz

> trop fort!! ( trop gros et pleins d'autres trucs...Un ordinateur devra conculter un psy ou autre si sa conscience drive?


Regarde les livres d'asimov, il y a des robopsychologues ! (trop forts ces livres). Quand  savoir s'il va y avoir une vraie intelligence, il faudra ncssairement qu'il y ai une conscience, ou au moins une "morale"

Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me ...

----------


## kirgan

Un de mes profs, que je tenais (enfin tiens, mme si ce n'est plus mon prof) dans la plus grande estime (un geek, un vrai, un pur, mathmaticien  l'origine, prof d'algo incomprhensible mais  combien dlicieux par la suite), nous a dit: le jour o votre ordinateur prend une dcision tout seul, vous prenez un marteau, et vous tapez dessus trs fort. Avec la puissance de calcul qu'il y a dans un bte P4, je prfre ne JAMAIS avoir  faire  a en face de moi autrement que pour diriger une arme d'humains puants et virtuels. (orcs ftw)

----------


## jobherzt

> Dans la srie "Dead Like Me", une citation qui m'a bien fait rire:




```

```

----------


## yolepro

La question de la sexualit au sens conscience n'est que superficiel... elle n'est la que pour la reproduction de l'espece. C'etait d'ailleurs clairement expliqu dans cette emission (elle fait agir le premier cerveau - le cerveau reptilien et non le 3ieme cerveau : celui de la conscience).
La machine n'a pas besoin de sexualit pour se reproduire.

trinityDev > Ce que tu dis est interessant concernant les sens limits qui n'empechent pas la conscience d'exister. Cela voudrait dire q'une machine autonome qui circulerai sur internet pourrait atteindre la consciente.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> trinityDev > Ce que tu dis est interessant concernant les sens limits qui n'empechent pas la conscience d'exister. Cela voudrait dire q'une machine autonome qui circulerai sur internet pourrait atteindre la consciente.


A moins que je me trompe, pour le moment, le peu d'intelligence qu'une machine a est artificielle et limite par des choix algorithmiques donc on a peut-tre encore le temps avant qu'une machine rellement autonome circule sur le net ou ailleurs...En fait, ca me parait tellement irraliste et impossible..

Et si ca l'tait, moi je vois ca comme une galre, dj que les hommes dous de penses, d'intelligence de morale etc. ont des problmes entre eux et mme avec eux-mmes..mais qu'est-ce que a sera si a ca on ajoute des machines...

----------


## pcaboche

> Cela voudrait dire q'une machine autonome qui circulerai sur internet pourrait atteindre la consciente.


Je ne sais plus qui a dit:



> On a longtemps cru que si des millions de singes taient placs devant un ordinateur et tappaient n'importe quoi au clavier, on finirait par reconstituer les oeuvres compltes de William Shakespeare. Internet a prouv le contraire...


 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Tous ceux qui ont un handicape physique lger ou lourd ont une conscience!!!


Tu me fais penser au hros du livre l'ultime secret de B. Werber.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ca me fait  un livre de bernard werber (l'ultime secret). Mme si j'aime pas ce livre et encore moins l'auteur, il tente d'expliquer ce qu'un paraplegique peut faire avec un ordinateur et essai de controler le monde en passant par internet...

Bon le scenario est bidon, les citation technique sont nulle mais bon l'ide est pas mauvaise mais super mal exploite

Tout ca pour vous dire que pour moi il est tout  fait possible qu'un jour on arrive  "imiter" le cerveau humain car n'oulbier pas que nous ne sommes que des "machines" dont chaque partie peut etre facilement reproduite par des matires non-organique. Quand au cerveau (qui n'est qu'un disque dur en fin de compte) et le systeme nerveux (facilement clonable par de la robotique) c'est un peu plus chaud mais dans quelques annes ca va ce faire.

"Et les sentiments ?" vous allez me dire. Ben ce ne sont que de simple resultats d'analyse de data (sur notre "dd"). Des reflexes si vous voulez. Depuis notre mise en route (traduction : naissance) on enregistre (par le bais de nos 5 sens/peripherique d'entre) une multitude d'information.

Le truc plus compliqu a comprendre c'est comment on organise ces data et surtout les differents "evenements" qui regisse le language qui controle notre corps mais je suis sur qu'on va vite trouver comment ca marche.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Cela voudrait dire q'une machine autonome qui circulerai sur internet pourrait atteindre la consciente.


comme le satellite dans cowboy bebop, qui, parcequ'il s'ennuie et veut attirer l'attetion sur lui, utilise son laser pour tracer des symboles primitifs sur la Terre.

----------


## Oluha

l'intelligence artificielle c'est du pipot pour moi. La machine n'aura jamais de conscience et ne sera donc jamais intelligente.

----------


## kirgan

> Le truc plus compliqu a comprendre c'est comment on organise ces data et surtout les differents "evenements" qui regisse le language qui controle notre corps mais je suis sur qu'on va vite trouver comment ca marche.


Je suis d'accord avec toi quand tu dis que nos dcisions ne sont que le rsultat d'une analyse algoritmique, certes trs pousse, mais fondamentalement logique. Enfin pour les femmes j'ai un doute, mais bon...

Je suis par contre moins optimiste quant  la possibilit d'implmenter cet algorithme... D'autant plus que, comment s'assurer que l'analyse de cet algo, ainsi que son implmentation, n'ont justement pas t biais par les sentiments du (ou des) auteurs?

Quant  croire que la robotique pourra un jour simuler les trs, trs nombreuses connections nerveuses d'un cerveau... Perso j'en doute.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Quant  croire que la robotique pourra un jour simuler les trs, trs nombreuses connections nerveuses d'un cerveau... Perso j'en doute.


les neurones artificiels sont pourtant, avec la superposition d'etat, un des axes de recherche pour les ordinateurs du futur. Actuellement on arrive  faire fonctionner un rseau neuronal de 5 entits.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Vous me faites plus peur qu'autres choses la....mais vous vous rendez compte!!!Algorithme ou pas, les Hommes ont dj tout ce qui leur faut pour s'autodtruire et n'arrte pas de faire des guerres ( et je ne parle mme pas des conflits religieux!!)...
Il ne faudrait des machines  l'image de l'homme....


un lien plus scientifique: http://www.virtual-worlds.net/lifedr...ries/genes.htm

"Nous sommes des machines destines  assurer la survie des gnes, des robots programms de faon aveugle pour transporter et prserver les molcules gostes appeles gnes"


Ca promet...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je suis par contre moins optimiste quant  la possibilit d'implmenter cet algorithme... D'autant plus que, comment s'assurer que l'analyse de cet algo, ainsi que son implmentation, n'ont justement pas t biais par les sentiments du (ou des) auteurs?


en le faisant analyser par un ordinateur...



```

```

 ::aie::

----------


## yolepro

> l'intelligence artificielle c'est du pipot pour moi. La machine n'aura jamais de conscience et ne sera donc jamais intelligente.


Niveau argumentation c'est trs pouss  :;): 

Est ce que cette rflexion n'est pas finalement ce que tu te persuades de croire?

Qu'est ce qui dfini l'intelligence? Qu'est ce qui dfini la conscience?

trinityDev > On est d'accord, cela fait peur, et d'ailleurs le scientifique qui parlait hier faisait part de ses peurs.

Mais le fait est que si quelque chose est faisable (intellectuellement ou technologiquement) elle sera faite  un moment ou un autre.

Il vaut donc mieux en parler ouvertement pour viter aux ptits chercheurs tout seul dans leur labo de faire des abrations.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> trinityDev > On est d'accord, cela fait peur, et d'ailleurs le scientifique qui parlait hier faisait part de ses peurs.
> Mais le fait est que si quelque chose est faisable (intellectuellement ou technologiquement) elle sera faite  un moment ou un autre.
> Il vaut donc mieux en parler ouvertement pour viter aux ptits chercheurs tout seul dans leur labo de faire des abrations.


J'ai l'impression qu'on est retourn au temps de la dcouverte de la bombe atomique..on se croirait dans un film ou une invention est en cours mais ou on a peur que les mchants l'utilisent pour dtruire...La ou il y a le bien il y a le mal ca a toujours t le cas. Donc c'est beaucoup trop dangereux.

----------


## Zipyz

Il n'y a pas de bonnes ou de mauvaises inventions mais seulement de bonnes ou de mauvaises utilisations de la technologie, ce qui peut tre fait sera forcment fait, alors autant rflchir tout de suite aux moyen possibles afin d'utiliser cette technologie  bon escient.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Niveau argumentation c'est trs pouss 
> 
> Est ce que cette rflexion n'est pas finalement ce que tu te persuades de croire?
> 
> Qu'est ce qui dfini l'intelligence? Qu'est ce qui dfini la conscience?


Tu m'enlve les mots de la bouche yolepro  :;):  

L'homme se cache devant des notions qu'il a lui mme cr et qu'il a tellement de peine  vraiment dfinir et expliquer pour se rassurer sur le "remplacement" de l'homme par les machines (oui je vois trs loin  ::aie::  ).

Ca me fait penser  ces gens qui disent qu'un ordinateur, mme s'il sait reconnaitre un carr par exemple, n'est pas aussi volu qu'un humain car il ne l'appele pas rectangle ... (pour ceux qui suivent les anglais sont donc des machines car pour eux un carr est un "square"  ::aie::  ).

----------


## Satch

> l'intelligence artificielle c'est du pipot pour moi. La machine n'aura jamais de conscience et ne sera donc jamais intelligente.


La terre n'tait pas ronde avant, c'tait impossible !!
La terre tait le centre de l'univers avant !!

Il faut vraiment faire attention avec ce qu'on croit impossible.
Et si la conscience n'tait due qu' certains changes neuronaux. Et si on pouvait modliser a un jour ?

J'aimerai vraiment tre encore l pour le voir.

----------


## jobherzt

un prof nous parle de l'intelligence artificielle.

reaction indigne d'un tudiant :




> Jamais les machines ne seront capables d'inventer de grandes choses, de faire de l'art etc...


reponse du prof (un peu sarcastique et provoc.. ) :




> a priori toi non plus.


l'intelligence est difficile a definir !! cet argument de l'art, des inventions geniales de l'homme, toussa, est celui que j'ai vu revenir le plus souvent..

----------


## pcaboche

> un prof nous parle de l'intelligence artificielle.
> 
> reaction indigne d'un tudiant :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Excellent !  ::bravo::   ::king::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et si la conscience n'tait due qu' certains changes neuronaux. Et si on pouvait modliser a un jour ?


en tout ca, des scientifiques ont dj commenc  arpenter ce chemin.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> l'intelligence est difficile a definir !! cet argument de l'art, des inventions geniales de l'homme, toussa, est celui que j'ai vu revenir le plus souvent..


L'art c'est quoi ? C'est des choses faites par d'homme homme qu ecertain homme appelent "art". Ces choses sortent du cerveau et donc de l'interaction des neurones de celui ci. Ces interactions ont produit (a l'instar des virus qui s'auto-reproduisent sur nos machines) une nouvelle information.

L'art c'est juste un mot sur une definition, rien de plus.

----------


## Oluha

avec des "si" on peut refaire le monde  ::P:  

Plus srieusement, la machine fait btement ce qu'on lui dit. L'intelligence artificielle c'est un bien grand mot qui ne reprsente rien du tout. A aucun moment il ne s'agit d'intelligence. C'est juste un arbre qui a ses limites.

Et puis les hommes ne sont mme pas capable de comprendre la complexit du cerveau humain alors c'est pas pour rendre des machines intelligentes.
Faut arrter de regarder et lire des oeuvres de science fiction.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> avec des "si" on peut refaire le monde  
> 
> Plus srieusement, la machine fait btement ce qu'on lui dit. L'intelligence artificielle c'est un bien grand mot qui ne reprsente rien du tout. A aucun moment il ne s'agit d'intelligence. C'est juste un arbre qui a ses limites.
> 
> Et puis les hommes ne sont mme pas capable de comprendre la complexit du cerveau humain alors c'est pas pour rendre des machines intelligentes.
> Faut arrter de regarder et lire des oeuvres de science fiction.


+1  ::king::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et puis les hommes ne sont mme pas capable de comprendre la complexit du cerveau humain alors c'est pas pour rendre des machines intelligentes.


Ca prouve bien que nous sommes nous aussi limit (comme les "machines").

Si il existe une diffrence entre l'"intelligence" et l'analyse programme, j'aimerai bien la connaitre...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Srieusement, pourquoi vous vous amusez  partir sur des bases aussi chaotiques ? Tout ce qui vient des frres Bogdanoff est   ::vomi::  Leur mission est un ramassis de spectaculaire  2cents, sans fondement scientifique vritable,  part 2-3 trucs qu'ils ont pris pour faire style on sait des choses.
J'ai honte pour ces soi-disants scientifiques qui sont venus dans cette mission.

Et est-ce qu'on arrivera  crer la vie ? Non.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si il existe une diffrence entre l'"intelligence" et l'analyse programme, j'aimerai bien la connaitre...


Nous pouvons arretes en cours de raisonnement, en commencer un autre, arreter ce dernier, en commencer un troisime, l'arreter pour revenir au premier, arreter le premier pour repasser au 3me, stopper pour en commencer un quatrime, faire une pause, reprendre le deuxime, une seconde pause, commencer un cinquime ...

cet exemple est-il assez clair pour toi ?

En d'autre termes, notre "arbre" n'a pas d'autre limite que nos propres capacits mentales tandis que la taille de celui d'un ordinateur lui est impos.

----------


## berceker united

> comme le satellite dans cowboy bebop, qui, parcequ'il s'ennuie et veut attirer l'attetion sur lui, utilise son laser pour tracer des symboles primitifs sur la Terre.


Exacte. Ceci me rappelle aussi le film Ghost in Shell Innonence ou l robot avait le rle d'enfant, prostitu qui finissait par tu des gens (en rsum) car saoul d'eux !  ::D:  .

----------


## questionneuse

> avec des "si" on peut refaire le monde  
> 
> Plus srieusement, la machine fait btement ce qu'on lui dit. L'intelligence artificielle c'est un bien grand mot qui ne reprsente rien du tout. A aucun moment il ne s'agit d'intelligence. C'est juste un arbre qui a ses limites.


En parlant d'intelligence artificielle..
On ragit un peu de la mme manire l'ordi choisi la branche qui lui rapporte plus de "point" d'aprs ce que son concepteur lui a dfini comme point on est dans la meme situation chaque jour on a des dcision a prendre et on choisit en fonction de ce qui nous rapporte le plus.

Je pense que c'est l ou rside la diffrence on dfinit nous meme ce qui est bon pour nous et on choisit en fonction et l'ordi lui choisi en fonction de ce qu'on lui a dfini.
De l a ce qu'ils choisissent lui meme tout le temps a partir de critre qu'il aurait choisi comme il veut  n'importe quel moment  ::?:

----------


## Satch

> Et est-ce qu'on arrivera  crer la vie ? Non.


C'est pas parce que ce qu'ils font est de la merde que tu peux rpondre aussi catgoriquement.

Je vais reprendre ce que j'ai dja dis :

Est-ce que la terre tait ronde ? Non.

----------


## berceker united

> C'est pas parce que ce qu'ils font est de la merde que tu peux rpondre aussi catgoriquement.
> 
> Je vais reprendre ce que j'ai dja dis :
> 
> Est-ce que la terre tait ronde ? Non.


En gros, nous ne sommes pas au bout de nos surprise.

----------


## jobherzt

> Srieusement, pourquoi vous vous amusez  partir sur des bases aussi chaotiques ? Tout ce qui vient des frres Bogdanoff est   Leur mission est un ramassis de spectaculaire  2cents, sans fondement scientifique vritable,  part 2-3 trucs qu'ils ont pris pour faire style on sait des choses.
> J'ai honte pour ces soi-disants scientifiques qui sont venus dans cette mission.


ca on est d'accord..


[/quote]



> Et est-ce qu'on arrivera  crer la vie ? Non.


ca ca ne veut pas dire grand chose... un bebe eprouvette, ce n'est pas creer la vie, deja ?





> En d'autre termes, notre 'arbre' n'a pas d'autre limite que nos propres capacits mentales


de meme qu'un ordi n'a pas d'autre limite que la puissance de son processeur. pour l'instant la puissance "estime" de notre cerveau est tres largement superieur, et son fonctionnement certes plus subtile qu'un ordi... mais dans 50 ans, meme pas ! dans 20 ans, a quoi ressemblera un ordinateur ? un processeur de plusieurs yottaHz ca commence a depoter, non ? tu ne crois pas que ca serait capable d'apprendre, de raisonner, d'inventer comme nous ?

apres, je ne dis pas que ca donnerait quelque chose de strictement identique a un cerveau. savoir si on a qqchose d'irreductible a une machine, quelque chose d'un peu transcendant , la c'est du domaine du spirituel. je ne suis absolument pas croyant, ni religieux, mais je ne me permettrais pas de trancher cette question. je peux concevoir qu'il ya un "petit qqchose en plus" dans notre crane, sans pour autant etre croyant. evidemment, si on l'est (croyant), la question est cens etre plus tranch, et c'est respectable.

mais sur la stricte capacit a inventer, a creer, et meme a faire de l'art, je crois qu'une machine peut facilement nous rattraper, voire nous surpasser.. comment pourrait il en etre autrement ? a echelle plus ou moins longue, la puissance des processeurs est virtuellement illimit...

----------


## Captain_JS

> Nous pouvons arretes en cours de raisonnement, en commencer un autre, arreter ce dernier, en commencer un troisime, l'arreter pour revenir au premier, arreter le premier pour repasser au 3me, stopper pour en commencer un quatrime, faire une pause, reprendre le deuxime, une seconde pause, commencer un cinquime ...
> 
> cet exemple est-il assez clair pour toi ?
> 
> En d'autre termes, notre "arbre" n'a pas d'autre limite que nos propres capacits mentales tandis que la taille de celui d'un ordinateur lui est impos.


Heu l pour moi du dcrit du multi-threading ... est-ce que tu est capable de mener de front 4 oprations (par exemple) en ne passant que quelques milli-secondes sur chacune ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Heu l pour moi du dcrit du multi-threading ... est-ce que tu est capable de mener de front 4 oprations (par exemple) en ne passant que quelques milli-secondes sur chacune ?


pas tout  fait car dans le cas du multi-threading, le nombre de taches traitables est limit, tout comme le temps de mise en pause et elles doivent etre finies avant l'extinction du PC. Tandis que nous pouvons nous "eteindre" (dormir) et reprendre une tache ultrieurement, meme aprs plusieurs jours de "pause".

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Heu l pour moi du dcrit du multi-threading ... est-ce que tu est capable de mener de front 4 oprations (par exemple) en ne passant que quelques milli-secondes sur chacune ?


Ben ouai c'est exactemment ce que je me disais... En fait, l'intelligence c'est de l'analyse programme mais en moins bien  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> pas tout  fait car dans le cas du multi-threading, le nombre de taches traitables est limit, tout comme le temps de mise en pause et elles doivent etre finies avant l'extinction du PC. Tandis que nous pouvons nous "eteindre" (dormir) et reprendre une tache ultrieurement, meme aprs plusieurs jours de "pause".


Je suis pas d'accord. Certain serveur ne "dorment" jamais et gerent des millions d'informations  la seconde... Donc bien mieux que nous !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je suis pas d'accord. Certain serveur ne "dorment" jamais et gerent des millions d'informations  la seconde... Donc bien mieux que nous !


justement, nous somme oblig de le laisser allumer, on ne pas pas les teindre sans risquer d'altrer leur fonctionnement, contrairement  notre cerveau.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Je suis pas d'accord. Certain serveur ne "dorment" jamais et gerent des millions d'informations  la seconde... Donc bien mieux que nous !


C'est bien tout ca...vous n'avez plus qu'a trouver un chirurgien qui vous greffera un processeur dans le cXX et un serveur dans les trippes....si les machines sont si biens

----------


## jobherzt

c'est assez peu parlant comme comparaison.. en quoi l'analogie eteindre <->dormir serait plus juste que en veille <->dormir... j'aurais tendance a penser qu'on est "allum" quand on dort...

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est bien tout ca...vous n'avez plus qu'a trouver un chirurgien qui vous greffera un processeur dans le cXX et un serveur dans les trippes....si les machines sont si biens


pourquoi pas, on greffe bien dj des puces relies au cerveau  des personnes presque aveugles pour leur redonner l'usage de ce sens, ou alors  personnes qui ont de problmes moteurs d'origine nerveuse pour rtablir leur capacits musculaires.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> c'est assez peu parlant comme comparaison.. en quoi l'analogie eteindre <->dormir serait plus juste que en veille <->dormir... j'aurais tendance a penser qu'on est "allum" quand on dort...


On est allum quand on dort, demandez a freud il me semble que c'est lui qui a dcouvert l'inconscient!!! qui au passage fait parti de nous ( au cas ou)

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est assez peu parlant comme comparaison.. en quoi l'analogie eteindre <->dormir serait plus juste que en veille <->dormir... j'aurais tendance a penser qu'on est "allum" quand on dort...


pas tout le temps, il a plusieurs priode au cours de notre sommeil o notre cerveau n'a plus aucune activit hormis le controle de la respiration. A ce moment tous nos muscles sont dtendus.

----------


## jobherzt

admettons, je m'interrogeais plutot sur la pertinence de la comparaison, genre : nous on est plus fort que les machines, on bosse quand on dort, puis si on est eteint quand on dort, a certain moment on a plus d'activit cerebrale.. ou veux tu en venir ? je ne crois pas que le but soit de savoir qi un homme vaut mieux ou moins bien qu'une machine... 


je crois juste qu'etre convaincu que notre cerveau est trop parfait pour etre au moins en partie reduit a de la mecanique est une preuve de pretention de l'espece humaine.. s'il a invent dieu, c'etait surement pour se sentir important ! mais qu'on le veuille ou non, sans devenir des choses identique a nous, les machines seront materiellement capable de faire des choses proprement "humaines". ca n'en fera pas des humains pour autant, mais c'ets un fait.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> justement, nous somme oblig de le laisser allumer, on ne pas pas les teindre sans risquer d'altrer leur fonctionnement, contrairement  notre cerveau.


Ah ben non dans ce cas, etre "eteint" c'est etre mort pour nous... Dormir pour nous c'ets une sorte de "veille" melang  un "defrag"

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> je ne crois pas que le but soit de savoir qi un homme vaut mieux ou moins bien qu'une machine...


La question est : qui est le plus efficace ?

----------


## Satch

> La question est : qui est le plus efficasse ?


Pour l'orthographe, je dirais la machine  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> les machines seront materiellement capable de faire des choses proprement "humaines". ca n'en fera pas des humains pour autant, mais c'ets un fait.


tout  fait d'accord. J'essayer juste d'expliquer avec des comparaisons (il est vrai peut etre mal choisies), que meme si, un jour les machines seront capables de battre notre cerveau en performances pures (vitesse de traitment et capacit de stockage), elles seront jamais aussi malable que notre cerveau, qui peut se rorganiser automatiquement et instanement en fonction de ses besoins.

----------


## Satch

> elles seront jamais aussi malable que notre cerveau, qui peut se rorganiser automatiquement et instanement en fonction de ses besoins.


Qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire "jamais" ?
Je ne comprends pas cette fermeture.

Si a se trouve, dans 10 ans aura lieu une dcouverte majeure sur le fonctionnement du cerveau qui fera qu'il pourra tre modlis.
Une modlisation de l'esprit, de l'me, peu importe comment on l'appelle. 
J'ai envie d'y croire.
Pourquoi pas aprs tout.

Je veux bien que ce soit difficilement concevable, mais ce n'est pas inconcevable pour autant.

----------


## jobherzt

bien sur que si, on peut imaginer des machines tout aussi maleable... je ne suis pas un materialiste convaincu, je me fais un peu l'avocat du diable.. c'est vrai que l'homme (et la plupart des bestioles) sont des biens belles machine, mais la tendance actuelle des ordis s'en approche tres vite !!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour l'orthographe, je dirais la machine


Pourrais tu ne pas faire de faute quand tu me quote, merci  :;):   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Catbull

> C'est juste un arbre qui a ses limites.


Et le cerveau humain?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et le cerveau humain?


Les scientifiques ne savent pas trop pourquoi mais l'Homme n'utilise que 10%  15% des capacits relles de son cerveau.

----------


## Satch

> Les scientifiques ne savent pas trop pourquoi mais l'Homme n'utilise que 10%  15% des capacits relles de son cerveau.


Ide reue. Tout (ou presque) notre cerveau est utilis. C'est juste que ce n'est pas utilis en mme temps.

On peut tout utiliser en mme temps, mais faut regarder la tl, faire l'amour, rsoudre un pb de math, manger un bon steak, avoir peur, boire une bire, tricoter, s'nerver, sentir un parfum, et faire caca en mme temps  :;):

----------


## Oluha

> ca ca ne veut pas dire grand chose... un bebe eprouvette, ce n'est pas creer la vie, deja ?


absolument pas. Pour un bb prouvette tu recres simplement l'uterus de la mre au moment de la fcondation. C'est l'ovule et le spermatozoide qui se charge de "crer" la vie.

Et puis je tiens quand mme  rappeler qu'un ordinateur c'est une calculatrice hyper puissante. Il n'y a ni me ni conscience ni quoi que ca soit derrire tout a. Et ca n'est certainement pas avec des 1 et des 0 que ca arrivera  ::roll::

----------


## Captain_JS

> pas tout  fait car dans le cas du multi-threading, le nombre de taches traitables est limit, tout comme le temps de mise en pause et elles doivent etre finies avant l'extinction du PC. Tandis que nous pouvons nous "eteindre" (dormir) et reprendre une tache ultrieurement, meme aprs plusieurs jours de "pause".


Si on assimile notre cerveau  un disque dur (ce qui ne me parait pas si dbile que a), on peut reprendre une tche ultrieurement parce que notre disque dur stocke ces donnes.
Maintenant si on envisage des traitements avec stockages rguliers des informations a me semble compltement possible (j'ai mme envie de le faire  ::aie::  )

----------


## Captain_JS

> absolument pas. Pour un bb prouvette tu recres simplement l'uterus de la mre au moment de la fcondation. C'est l'ovule et le spermatozoide qui se charge de "crer" la vie.
> 
> Et puis je tiens quand mme  rappeler qu'un ordinateur c'est une calculatrice hyper puissante. Il n'y a ni me ni conscience ni quoi que ca soit derrire tout a. Et ca n'est certainement pas avec des 1 et des 0 que ca arrivera


Alors l'me et la conscience sont les 2 maitres mots des anti-IA.

Sur une carte du corps humain tu les placerais  peu prs o ? (juste histoire de savoir si en plus d'une dfinition floue et changeante suivant les personnes elles bnficient aussi d'une golocalisation floue ...).

Y'a bien certains tres humains dont on dit qu'ils n'ont ni me ni conscience (genre despotes).

----------


## jobherzt

> absolument pas. Pour un bb prouvette tu recres simplement l'uterus de la mre au moment de la fcondation. C'est l'ovule et le spermatozoide qui se charge de "crer" la vie.
> 
> Et puis je tiens quand mme  rappeler qu'un ordinateur c'est une calculatrice hyper puissante. Il n'y a ni me ni conscience ni quoi que ca soit derrire tout a. Et ca n'est certainement pas avec des 1 et des 0 que ca arrivera



qu'est ce qui te permet d'etre aussi catgorique ? prouve moi que tu as une me, que nous sommes autre chose que 70% d'eau et 30% de viandes diverse comme disait l'autre !! que le cerveau est autre chose qu'une calculatrice hyper puissante !

----------


## Catbull

> absolument pas. Pour un bb prouvette tu recres simplement l'uterus de la mre au moment de la fcondation. C'est l'ovule et le spermatozoide qui se charge de "crer" la vie.
> 
> Et puis je tiens quand mme  rappeler qu'un ordinateur c'est une calculatrice hyper puissante. Il n'y a ni me ni conscience ni quoi que ca soit derrire tout a. Et ca n'est certainement pas avec des 1 et des 0 que ca arrivera


Oui en rsumant un ordinateur  des 0 et des 1, il est impossible d'aboutir  une forme de conscience ou d'me. De mme que deux neurones et un synapse ne forment pas une conscience, mais c'est le dbut d'une calculatrice hyper puissante  :;):

----------


## Oluha

> qu'est ce qui te permet d'etre aussi catgorique ? prouve moi que tu as une me, que nous sommes autre chose que 70% d'eau et 30% de viandes diverse comme disait l'autre !! que le cerveau est autre chose qu'une calculatrice hyper puissante !


prouve moi aussi le contraire  ::roll::

----------


## jobherzt

mais je ne cherche pas a te prouver le contraire.... c'est toute la difference  :;):  je laisse la possibilit ouverte, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse repondre a cette question !!

----------


## Satch

> prouve moi aussi le contraire


C'est toi qui affirme quelque chose...

----------


## kirgan

L'autre jour, je regardais la TV (une mission sur les maths), en mangeant un bon steak et en buvant une bire. Je venais de boire une gorge pour faire passer un morceau de steak, quand ma femme est arrive prs de moi, nue. Elle m'a fait l'amour, alors que de une, je n'avais pas fini d'avaler ma bire et mon morceau de steak, et de deux, j'tais nerv par ce problme de math soulev  la tv que je n'arrivais pas  rsoudre. Excit par son parfum, et nerv par les maths, la concentration devenait difficile, j'ai commenc  perdre les pdales et  tricoter avec mes mains (le reste je ne vous en parle pas). J'ai eu peur de ne pas tre  la hauteur des attentes de Madame. Heureusement que je ne devais pas aller aux toilettes, il me restait un peu de ressources...

Et on se demande pourquoi j'ai mal  la tte...

Pour le reste, il est 15h15, belle heure pour arrter de bosser un vendredi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Satch

> Oui en rsumant un ordinateur  des 0 et des 1, il est impossible d'aboutir  une forme de conscience ou d'me.


Pourquoi pas ? Qui pensait qu'on ferait ce qu'on fait aujourd'hui avec des 0 et des 1 il y a 50 ans ?

----------


## Oluha

> Y'a bien certains tres humains dont on dit qu'ils n'ont ni me ni conscience (genre despotes).


On peut aussi parl de "mort crbrale" pour certains cas clinique tant qu'on y est. Il ne faut pas confondre "vie" et "intelligence"

----------


## Oluha

> C'est toi qui affirme quelque chose...


tout comme d'autres affirmes le contraire  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> ca ca ne veut pas dire grand chose... un bebe eprouvette, ce n'est pas creer la vie, deja ?


Non, la vie existe dj avant.

----------


## shadowmoon

> On peut aussi parl de "mort crbrale" pour certains cas clinique tant qu'on y est.


Pourquoi tu dnigre cette expression alors que c'est la terminologie officielle ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est moi ou ca drive compltement.... ::?:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> L'autre jour, je regardais la TV (une mission sur les maths), en mangeant un bon steak et en buvant une bire. Je venais de boire une gorge pour faire passer un morceau de steak, quand ma femme est arrive prs de moi, nue. Elle m'a fait l'amour, alors que de une, je n'avais pas fini d'avaler ma bire et mon morceau de steak, et de deux, j'tais nerv par ce problme de math soulev  la tv que je n'arrivais pas  rsoudre. Excit par son parfum, et nerv par les maths, la concentration devenait difficile, j'ai commenc  perdre les pdales et  tricoter avec mes mains (le reste je ne vous en parle pas). J'ai eu peur de ne pas tre  la hauteur des attentes de Madame. Heureusement que je ne devais pas aller aux toilettes, il me restait un peu de ressources...
> 
> Et on se demande pourquoi j'ai mal  la tte...


 ::mouarf3::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf1::

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est moi ou ca drive compltement....


oui ca fait 2 pages que ca drive, lentement, mais surement.

----------


## Captain_JS

> On peut aussi parl de "mort crbrale" pour certains cas clinique tant qu'on y est. Il ne faut pas confondre "vie" et "intelligence"


On parle intelligence, tu nous parles de l'me.
Je te parle de l'me, tu me parle de la vie.
Ensuite tu dis de ne pas confondre vie et intelligence  ::aie::  

Je ne citerais que cet illustre philosophe (muscl) : "Il faut tre aware comme les plantes, qui n'ont pas d'yeux et pas d'oreilles".
Oui on peut vivre mais ne pas tre intelligent (du moins le croit-on  l'heure actuelle ...).

Maintenant il n'a jamais t question d'associer la vie  l'me, ni l'me  l'intelligence.




> Et puis je tiens quand mme  rappeler qu'un ordinateur c'est une calculatrice hyper puissante. Il n'y a ni me ni conscience ni quoi que ca soit derrire tout a.


C'est toi qui a rfut l'intelligence des ordinateurs en disant qu'ils n'ont pas d'me.
Moi je te dis juste que, par exemple, on dit d'Hitler qu'il n'avait pas d'me, alors que de l'intelligence militaire il en avait (quand mme un peu).

La notion d'me a t cre au moment o l'homme cherchait  se dmarquer des animaux ...

----------


## yolepro

> Pourquoi pas ? Qui pensait qu'on ferait ce qu'on fait aujourd'hui avec des 0 et des 1 il y a 50 ans ?


Ca me rappelle une discussion houleuse que j'ai eu avec mon pere il y a quelques annes.

Il me disait fermement que l'image numrique ne pourrait jamais faire passer d'motion.
La synthse ne s'approcherai jamais assez de la ralit pour faire croire  la ralit.

Et pourtant maintenant, il existe mme des acteurs virtuels ou il est presque impossible de dcerner le numrique du rel. Et les derniers Long metrage de Pixar ne sont pas denu d'motion.

Biensur, vous me direz : "Mais ca n'a rien  voir avec un programme conscient". Mais il sagit la de 5 petites annes d'volution technologique.

----------


## jobherzt

ts tss tss, je vous l'avais bien dit qu'il fallait dissocier clairement le debat technique et partiellement philosophique de la possibilit d'une intelligence artificielle, et la question de l'existence de l'ame qui releve de la spiritualit (au sens large)... ce sont 2 choses qui n'ont pas tant de chose que ca a voir... la qusetion qui relie ces concepts pourrait etre :

l'existence de l'me est elle une hypothese necessaire pour envisager l'art ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> l'existence de l'me est elle une hypothese necessaire pour envisager l'art ?


c'est plus de la drive l, on est carrment hors-sujet !

----------


## Captain_JS

> l'existence de l'me est elle une hypothese necessaire pour envisager l'art ?


 ::mouarf::  Faudrait dj dfinir l'me ... ::aie::

----------


## jobherzt

j'ai precise que je voyais ca comme un lien entre les 2 sujets.. la question de savoir si on peut creer une "conscience artificielle" ne se resume pas a l'intelligence mais aux emotions, a l'appreciation d'une forme d'art. donc la question ouvre le debat, en se demandant si l'ame est necessaire pour cela, si oui alors en effet on ne pourra pas creer de telle machine...

je disais ca pour essayer de rattraper un peu la derive et de montrer qu'elle se rattachait de loin au debat qui nous occupe.... mais qu'elle ne concerne pas l'intelligence !

----------


## jobherzt

> Faudrait dj dfinir l'me ...


je ne te le fais pas dire... cela nous entrainerait assez loin !! je me declare incompetent sur cette question...

----------


## Captain_JS

> j'ai precise que je voyais ca comme un lien entre les 2 sujets.. la question de savoir si on peut creer une "conscience artificielle" ne se resume pas a l'intelligence mais aux emotions, a l'appreciation d'une forme d'art. donc la question ouvre le debat, en se demandant si l'ame est necessaire pour cela, si oui alors en effet on ne pourra pas creer de telle machine...
> 
> je disais ca pour essayer de rattraper un peu la derive et de montrer qu'elle se rattachait de loin au debat qui nous occupe.... mais qu'elle ne concerne pas l'intelligence !


Ok dsol alors jobherzt d'avoir pourri ton post.

Le truc c'est qu' chaque fois qu'on parle d'intelligence artificiel et de machine humaine on en arrive  des notions que les propres tres humains n'arrivent pas  dfinir et  expliquer.
Les motions sont la somme de signaux lectriques et de "particules" chimiques, mais si on montre  2 personne une 3me en leur demande de dfinir l'motion quelle ressent, y'a pas mal de chance pour qu'elles ne disent pas la mme chose ...

----------


## Oluha

> On parle intelligence, tu nous parles de l'me.


oui, pour moi l'intelligence ne peut exister sans elle (en fait je parlai mme de conscience  la base)




> Je te parle de l'me, tu me parle de la vie.


relis depuis le dbut, c'est pas moi qui est introduit ce sujet




> C'est toi qui a rfut l'intelligence des ordinateurs en disant qu'ils n'ont pas d'me.
> Moi je te dis juste que, par exemple, *on dit* d'Hitler qu'il n'avait pas d'me, alors que de l'intelligence militaire il en avait (quand mme un peu).


"on dit"




> La notion d'me a t cre au moment o l'homme cherchait  se dmarquer des animaux ...


Si on commence  introduire les animaux l dedans on a pas finit (surtout que l'humain est un animal).

----------


## shadowmoon

> Les motions sont la somme de signaux lectriques et de "particules" chimiques, mais si on montre  2 personne une 3me en leur demande de dfinir l'motion quelle ressent, y'a pas mal de chance pour qu'elles ne disent pas la mme chose ...


normal, vu que la puissance des signaux lctriques et la concentration en particules chimiques varient d'un individu  lautre. Mais pourquoi ces diffrences ? la est la question.

----------


## Captain_JS

> oui, pour moi l'intelligence ne peut exister sans elle (en fait je parlai mme de conscience  la base).


Ok pas de problme autant (aux temps/ au temps/ OTAN) pour moi  ::mouarf::  

Alors dans ce cas, comme tu as l'air tellement convaincue, je ne demande qu' apprendre ce que sont l'me et la conscience et o elles se trouvent dans mon corps  ::):

----------


## yolepro

> Si on commence  introduire les animaux l dedans on a pas finit (surtout que l'humain est un animal).


Tu pars sur un terrain trs savonneux. 

Si tu compares l'homme  l'animal, tu considres que l'animal a une me (conscience ?).

Sache que l'on peut ds  prsent appliquer le test de Turing  des animaux (les nintendogs et autres petits jeux dbiles style Tamagoshi sont la pour le dmontrer).

Sinon un article trs intressant sur le sujet :
http://www.automatesintelligents.com...memetique.html

... Au fait dsol de vous avoir pourrit votre aprs midi  :;):

----------


## jobherzt

> Si tu compares l'homme  l'animal, tu considres que l'animal a une me (conscience ?).


c'est un parti pris de ta part... l'homme est un animal par definition, comme une entit biologique, issu de l'evolution, ca ne nous apprend rien sur son eventuelle ame, a fortiori pas plus pour les bestioles...

----------


## shadowmoon

> ... Au fait dsol de vous avoir pourrit votre aprs midi


mais non, tu nous a donn de quoi combler les heures  :;):   ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je suis conscient que mes theories (partages par d'autres heureusement) peuvent faire peur : qu'on puisse cloner l'Homme parait tre horrible mais c'est pourtant la ralit (pas comme les dires de Rael).

Outre notre "ame", nous ne sommes que de la matire. L'"ame", c'est le mot pour definir nos penses, nos peurs, nos craintes, nos amours, nos pleures, nos jouissances et nos rves. Tous ca, ce ne sont que des informations transmises au cerveau. Toutes informations peut tre reduite  des 1 et des 0. Donc l'ame peut tre simule par du binaire.

----------


## shadowmoon

> l'homme est un animal par definition, comme une entit biologique, issu de l'evolution, ca ne nous apprend rien sur son eventuelle ame, a fortiori pas plus pour les bestioles...


Tout  fait d'accord, l'Homme est animal, il a certes des capacits qui lui sont uniques, mais cela reste quand un etre vivant qui a les memes besoins primaires que les autres animaux : boire, manger, dormir et se reproduire.

----------


## jobherzt

> Je suis conscient que mes theories (partages par d'autres heureusement) peuvent faire peur : qu'on puisse cloner l'Homme parait tre horrible mais c'est pourtant la ralit (pas comme les dires de Rael).
> 
> Outre notre "ame", nous ne sommes que de la matire. L'"ame", c'est le mot pour definir nos penses, nos peurs, nos craintes, nos amours, nos pleures, nos jouissances et nos rves. Tous ca, ce ne sont que des informations transmises au cerveau. Toutes informations peut tre reduite  des 1 et des 0. Donc l'ame peut tre simule par du binaire.



j'ai tendance a me situer plutot de ce cote la aussi, meme si je ne suis pas aussi categorique ! je pense que techniquement, c'est possible de simuler qqchose qui ressemble a un etre humain.. mais peut etre qu'il faudrait JUSTEMENT etre plus intelligent que nous pour y parvenir...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Outre notre "ame", nous ne sommes que de la matire. L'"ame", c'est le mot pour definir nos penses, nos peurs, nos craintes, nos amours, nos pleures, nos jouissances et nos rves. Tous ca, ce ne sont que *des informations transmises au cerveau.* Toutes informations peut tre reduite  des 1 et des 0. Donc l'ame peut tre simule par du binaire.


et aussi des informations transmises par le cerveau non ?

je veut dire par la que le cerveau en est aussi bien la source que la destination.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> et aussi des informations transmises par le cerveau non ?
> 
> je veut dire par la que le cerveau en est aussi bien la source que la destination.


Exact. Desol d'avoir oubli un sens de transmission.

Information -> Touch, Vue, Ouie, Odorat, Gout -> Cerveau -> system nerveux -> Reaction

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est bien, je vois que vous tes en train de dcouvrir votre propre fonctionnement!  :;):   Mieux vaut tard que jamais

----------


## had35

C'est intressant parce qu'on voit bien que l'me (pour les cartsiens, disons le sige de nos motions et de nos souvenirs), l'intelligence et la conscience sont intimement lies.

Pour moi, une question centrale est de savoir en quoi les machines ne peuvent pas tre actuellement dfinies comme ayant ces qualits, et qu'est-ce qui ferait qu'elles pourraient tre dfinies comme les ayant. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je me demande s'il existe une dmonstration qui permettrait de prouver si, oui ou non, une entit est doue de conscience.

----------


## shadowmoon

> je me demande s'il existe une dmonstration qui permettrait de prouver si, oui ou non, une entit est doue de conscience.


Il faudrait dj que la conscience soit dfine de facon unique, ce qui n'est actuellement pas le ca.

----------


## had35

> Il faudrait dj que la conscience soit dfine de facon unique, ce qui n'est actuellement pas le ca.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec ce point. La conscience est souvent dfinie de faon subjective.

----------


## Satch

> Outre notre "ame", nous ne sommes que de la matire. L'"ame", c'est le mot pour definir nos penses, nos peurs, nos craintes, nos amours, nos pleures, nos jouissances et nos rves. Tous ca, ce ne sont que des informations transmises au cerveau. Toutes informations peut tre reduite  des 1 et des 0. Donc l'ame peut tre simule par du binaire.


 ::lahola::  

J'aime beaucoup cette ide. Un petit bmole cependant. Les messages nerveux sont "analogiques", et pas binaires. Mais bon, passons. Avec beaucoup de binaire, on approche trs bien l'analogique  :;): 

Je voulais juste ajouter une petite chose pour les dtracteurs forcens (Au bol : Oluha)
On ne peut pas nier cette ventualit (celle que l'"me" humaine puisse tre reproduite numriquement) tant qu'il n'est pas prouv qu'il y a autre chose que du purement physique dans notre fonctionnement.
Or, que je sache, cette preuve n'est pas faite.
Donc par piti, ne niez pas une simple ide juste parce qu'elle ne vous plait pas, et surtout quand elle reste envisageable.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Un petit bmole cependant. Les messages nerveux sont "analogiques", et pas binaires. Mais bon, passons. Avec beaucoup de binaire, on approche trs bien l'analogique


O as tu vu que c'etait de l'analogique et non du numerique dans nos systeme nerveux ? Je suis super interess par ces etudes.

[HS]
Entre parenthse, ce week-end, j'ai eu le bonheur de partager cette discussion avec un prtre de l'glise catholique. Heureusement que ma copine est chretienne (ce qui a fait que le prtre est rest parmis nous) sinon jamais je n'aurai pu lui faire profiter de ma vision, si materialiste, de la vie.
Apres 2 verres de vin rouge, on avait trouver enfin un terrain d'entte sur l'inexistance de dieu mais jamais il n'aura admis que l'homme puisse tre une machine (biomechanique certe et extremement evolue... au point que seul dieu puisse y avoir song  :;):  mais une machine quand mme).
Je retente la semaine prochaine avec un psychologue...  ::aie::  
[/HS]

----------


## BertrandA

J'imagine bien l'volution de l'interface avec un ordinateur dou d'intelligence et de raisonnement :

- T'arrtes pas de faire des fautes de frappe ! T'as 2 mains gauches ou bien ? (_on remarquera la localisation suisse de la machine_)
- Mais euh ! C'est le clavier qui colle !
- Ah a ! C'tait une super ide la tarte aux quetsches tout  l'heure.
- Tu me les brises  ::furax::  !
- J'ai t brid pour ne pas ragir aux insultes et provocations
- Puceau ! Impuissant !
- A quoi bon perdre ton sang-froid. Et si tu reprenais ton travail ?
- Ta mre c'est l'Oric Atmos, elle pue des ports !
- Je signale immdiatement  la direction ton manque de productivit
...

Qu'est-ce qu'on va rigoler...
OK a vole pas haut je  ::arrow::

----------


## kirgan

> J'imagine bien l'volution de l'interface avec un ordinateur dou d'intelligence et de raisonnement :
> 
> - T'arrtes pas de faire des fautes de frappe ! T'as 2 mains gauches ou bien ? (_on remarquera la localisation suisse de la machine_)
> - Mais euh ! C'est le clavier qui colle !
> - Ah a ! C'tait une super ide la tarte aux quetsches tout  l'heure.
> - Tu me les brises  !
> - J'ai t brid pour ne pas ragir aux insultes et provocations
> - Puceau ! Impuissant !
> - A quoi bon perdre ton sang-froid. Et si tu reprenais ton travail ?
> ...



 ::mouarf3::  
Des choses pareilles (c'est pour rester suisse).

----------


## Satch

> O as tu vu que c'etait de l'analogique et non du numerique dans nos systeme nerveux ? Je suis super interess par ces etudes.


Je voulais dire par l que a ne se rsume pas  "a passe ou pas", mais que le signal peut-tre de diffrentes intensits. Et que par exemple en dea d'une certaine intensit, on ne le peroit pas.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je voulais dire par l que a ne se rsume pas  "a passe ou pas", mais que le signal peut-tre de diffrentes intensits. Et que par exemple en dea d'une certaine intensit, on ne le peroit pas.


[TROLL]
L'ame existe tant que t'y es !  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::  
[/TROLL]

----------


## Satch

> [TROLL]
> L'ame existe tant que t'y es !   
> [/TROLL]


[MEGA TROLL]
Non, elle n'existe pas.
[/MEGA TROLL]

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> [MEGA TROLL]
> Non, elle n'existe pas.
> [/MEGA TROLL]


Ouf, j'ai eu peur !!!  ::mrgreen::  

N'empche que j'ai vu ce fameux docteur au zapping ce week-end et il faisais tache dans cette emission plus que ridicule mais bon...

Sinon, pour ceux qui sont interresser, y'as un hors-serie du Nouvel Obs ce mois ci sur les nouvelles technologies pas trop mal fait (pour une fois)

----------


## yolepro

> Je voulais dire par l que a ne se rsume pas  "a passe ou pas", mais que le signal peut-tre de diffrentes intensits. Et que par exemple en dea d'une certaine intensit, on ne le peroit pas.


Et c'est la toute la diffrence entre un transistor et un neurone.

Mais il existe des modlisations de neurones faite de plusieurs transistor, et dans ce cas... plus de diffrence.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Salut,

M'tant assez longuement interess au domaine et sur le sujet, je pense qu'un jour une machine pensante existera. Je suis surpris d'apprendre que les estimations la voient naitre dans les 5 prochaines annes, car j'ai l'impression que le cerveau n'est pas encore tout  fait compris, et qu'il faudra srement plus de 5 ans pour le comprendre dans son intgralit, dans le but de l'imiter.

Pour ma part ( je suis dsol, je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire toutes vos remarques, et peut-tre ce que je vais dire a dj t dit par d'autres ) je vois notre cerveau comme un ordinateur biologique.

Les impulsions electriques, les neurotransmetteurs, les neurones et ses rseaux, sont autant de "pices biologiques" si je peux me permettre l'analogie  l'electronique de nos ordinateurs, et elles sont dans une certaine mesure reproductibles lectroniquement je pense.

Reste  dfinir le mcanisme exact... le degr de virtualisation ncessaire  la conscience.. Je ne pense pas qu'un objet "electronique" puisse remplacer un objet "biologique", donc il faudra forcment  un moment ou  un autre, avoir un norme ensemble d'objets lectronique pour simuler ne serait-ce qu'une partie des lments biologiques du cerveau.

De plus, en lisant vite fait ( 30 secondes pour parcourir les posts du sujet  ::):  ) j'ai vu une remarque sur un prof, qui estimait qu'un P4 conscient serait ultra puissant :  mon avis, un P4 serait aussi puissant qu'un ver de terre au niveau conscience. Il y a tellement de virtualit, de connexions, de dpendances, de subtilits et de spcificits au systme, qu'il faudrait  mon avis une machine extrmement plus puissante pour pouvoir imiter le cerveau, et avant que nous ne nous trouvions devant une machine "pensante" il va falloir faire de sacr progrs technologiques.

De plus, j'ai bien peur qu'une "machine" consciente, dpendante de circuits lectroniques dits "discrets", ne sera JAMAIS aussi "personnelle" qu'un cerveau humain : ce qui fait nos diffrences, nos spcificits, c'est la richesse et l'extrme unicit des lements biologiques constitutifs de notre cerveau. Donc si il va falloir des annes avant d'avoir des machines conscientes dignes de ce nom, il va falloir des dcennies et peut-tre mme des centenaires avant d'obtenir une machine ayant une conscience ET une personnalit.

Voila mon avis  ::):  A+ !

----------


## l@rry

::salut:: 

o est l'intret d'avoir des machines conscientes ?

----------


## Satch

> o est l'intret d'avoir des machines conscientes ?


La curiosit humaine.
Avoir affaire  une autre faon de penser.
L'orgueil de l'homme d'avoir cr une vie electronique.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> o est l'intret d'avoir des machines conscientes ?


Comprendre comment a marche, savoir si c'est possible, obtenir une "intelligence" virtuelle peut-tre capable de produire des raisonnements utiles en fonction de connaissances "illimites" ( ce que l'homme ne possde bien sr pas ) et tous les domaines o une intelligence artificielle s'applique, par exemple les jeux pour le cot ludique ( jouer contre un ordinateur intelligent! ) mais il y a une infinit de domaines qui peuvent utiliser une intelligence artificielle en "support" de l'intelligence humaine ( par exemple dans les voitures, pour viter des accidents ) etc...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> j'ai precise que je voyais ca comme un lien entre les 2 sujets.. la question de savoir si on peut creer une "conscience artificielle" ne se resume pas a l'intelligence mais aux emotions, a l'appreciation d'une forme d'art. donc la question ouvre le debat, en se demandant si l'ame est necessaire pour cela, si oui alors en effet on ne pourra pas creer de telle machine...


On apprcie tous l'art d'une manire diffrente, et je pense que c'est beaucoup li  des rapprochements entre ce qu'on voit, et ce qu'on a vcu ou compris. Il y a des formes d'arts qui touchent notre subconscient, car elles correspondent  la vision interne qu'on pourrait avoir du monde, ou reprsente une symbolique.

Dfinir ce qui est beau est beaucoup plus une question de "reflexion" au final, par exemple, de nos jours, les hommes et les femmes jugs "beaux" sont ceux qui correspondent  un strotype contemporain de la beaut, ce strotype tait diffrent  une certaine poque, ou dans d'autres cultures par exemple. ( bien que ce ne soit pas de l'art en soit )

----------


## had35

Salut,




> je pense qu'un jour une machine pensante existera. Je suis surpris d'apprendre que les estimations la voient naitre dans les 5 prochaines annes, car j'ai l'impression que le cerveau n'est pas encore tout  fait compris, et qu'il faudra srement plus de 5 ans pour le comprendre dans son intgralit, dans le but de l'imiter.


C'est justement l que je ne suis pas d'accord  :;):   Pour deux choses, en fait lies l'une  l'autre. Tout d'abord, je pense que c'est une erreur de vouloir imiter le cerveau humain, ou de n'importe quelle espce animale. Les machines sont fondamentalement diffrentes des tres vivants, mais cela ne veux pas dire que les machines sont incapables de penser. Comme je le disais dans un post prcdent, je me demande s'il est possible de prouver si une entit est doue de conscience.

Et cela nous amne au deuxime point sur lequel je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est que nous partons toujours du principe que les machines n'ont aucune pense. Je ne dis pas que l'ordinateur que j'utilise en ce moment est en train de se demander si j'ai raison d'crire ceci, mais je pense que certains systmes peuvent tre anims d'une forme primitive de conscience. HOULA ! J'ai mis les pieds dans le plat  ::aie::  

Je m'explique. Comme le faisait remarquer *shadowmoon* en rpondant  ma question, la conscience est souvent dfinie de faon subjective. Au fond, peut-tre bien que la subjectivit est justement ce qui dfini la conscience. Hors, les rseaux neuronaux ne sont-ils pas prcisment dous de cette subjectivit qui leur permet d'interprter (dans une certaine mesure) les informations qu'ils traitent et de s'adapter en consquence ?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Salut, la conscience est dfinie par une trs clbre phrase "Je pense, donc je suis".

Tant que la machine ne pourra pas avoir cette pense, elle ne sera pas consciente.

A+

----------


## GrandFather

> Tant que la machine ne pourra pas avoir cette pense, elle ne sera pas consciente.


Selon le consensus scientifique actuel, une machine sera dclare  consciente  quand elle russira le  test de Turing . Ce n'est peut-tre pas conforme  l'ide que se font certains de la conscience, mais en tout cas c'est de loin le test le plus labor qui permette de s'en approcher...

----------


## had35

> Tant que la machine ne pourra pas avoir cette pense, elle ne sera pas consciente.


Il a fallu attendre le XVIIe sicle pour qu'*un* homme invente ce raisonnement. Et ce n'est qu'un raisonnement logique, tre capable de le poser ne prouve pas qu'une entit est consciente. Etre capable de le raliser intrieurement et de s'en convaincre, a c'est la manifestation de la conscience.

La rfrence de GrandFather est intressante car elle dclare qu'il est impossible dmontrer qu'une entit est consciente, seulement de s'en convaincre. Je suis convaincu que je suis conscient, je suppose  ::mouarf::   que tu l'es, mais je ne suis pas une machine, je ne sais pas ce qu'elle pense, si mme elle pense. C'est l le coeur du problme de la subjectivit.

Pendant des sicles en Europe, on pensait que les animaux ne pensaient pas, bien que certaines socits traditionnelles leur accordait une me. Les chercheurs en comportement animal sont devenus nettement moins catgoriques. Pour autant, ces animaux sont-ils dous de conscience ? Notre subjectivit est trop diffrente de la leur pour que nous puissions en juger. Nous ne nous donnons mme pas la peine de juger ce qu'il en est de certains systmes informatiques, nous nous reposons souvent sur des noncs tablis comme ceux qui avaient convaincu des gnrations que les animaux ne pensent pas.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Selon le consensus scientifique actuel, une machine sera dclare  consciente  quand elle russira le  test de Turing . Ce n'est peut-tre pas conforme  l'ide que se font certains de la conscience, mais en tout cas c'est de loin le test le plus labor qui permette de s'en approcher...


C'est marrant ce test de Turing ... une conversation entre un humain et un ordinateur ... savoir si la conversation est "digne" d'une conversation humaine ...
Mais si on met un chinois et un espagnol l'un devant l'autre, est-ce que leur conversation va avoir un sens vu qu'ils ne parlent pas la mme langue ?  ::aie::  

D'aprs le lien donn : "ce test consiste  mettre en confrontation verbale un humain avec un ordinateur et un autre humain  l'aveugle. Si l'homme qui engage les conversations n'est pas capable de dire qui est l'ordinateur et qui est l'autre homme, on peut considrer que le logiciel de l'ordinateur a pass avec succs le test. Cela sous-entend que l'ordinateur et l'homme essayeront d'avoir une apparence smantique humaine".

Donc ce fameux test dit : lorsqu'un homme a *une conversation crite* avec quelqu'un, il peut dire si son interlocuteur est un homme ou pas (sous entendu si son interlocuteur est intelligent).
Moi j'te fais en 10 min un programme qui t'affiche alatoirement des kanjis, a m'tonnerait qu'une personne ne connaissant pas le chinois puisse dire lequel est le chinois et lequel est la machine ...

Pour moi l'intelligence va bien plus loin que le langage.
Ce test de turing date de 1950 ... a fait un moment qu'il est prim quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## jobherzt

ce test n'est pas cens etre absolu... et balancer du chinois ca n'est pas interressant !! c'est un tes, une maniere de considerer l'evolution des ordis, et la facult a communiquer "naturellement" est un point important..

----------


## Captain_JS

> ce test n'est pas cens etre absolu... [...] c'est un test, une maniere de considerer l'evolution des ordis, et la facult a communiquer "naturellement" est un point important..


Le problme est qu' l'heure actuelle trop souvent quand on pense ou on traite de l'intelligence des machines, ce test entre en compte, alors qu'il ne traite que de la communication, qui plus est de la communication crite.

Or (pour moi) c'est pas vident qu'un ordinateur parle comme nous, alors que nous (les tres humains) ne parlont dj pas tous pareil.

Ensuite cela nous fait rentrer dans le dbat : "est-ce que le langage tmoigne d'une quelconque intelligence ?". Faut-il savoir parler pour tre intelligent ?
(Et en plus ce n'est qu'un test *crit*, et sans aller en Chine est-ce qu'il existe beaucoup de gens capables de lire du braille ? pourtant c'est une criture utilise par pleins de gens intelligents  :;):  ).

----------


## GrandFather

> Ensuite cela nous fait rentrer dans le dbat : "est-ce que le langage tmoigne d'une quelconque intelligence ?".


Quand on relit certaines interventions, on peut effectivement se poser la question...  ::mouarf::  

Le langage n'est pas la marque de l'intelligence, mais le moyen retenu par l'volution pour amliorer les possibilits de survie d'animaux grgaires. Il s'est dvelopp chez l'homme avec ses capacits crbrales, mais il n'en a pas l'exclusivit. Il n'est qu'un vecteur entre intelligences...

----------


## kirgan

> Ce test de turing date de 1950 ... a fait un moment qu'il est prim quand mme


Il n'en reste pas moins, comme le dit GrandFather, une rfrence dans le domaine scientifique. Tu peux bien sr le rcuser, mais tu me permettras quand mme de  ::mouarf::  doucement, entre ta thorie et celle(s) de turing, qui reste pour moi un grand homme, mme 50 ans aprs  :;):  

Quant au test en lui-mme, on n'est bien d'accord que si l'observateur NE COMPREND PAS CE QUI SE DIT, ce test n'a pas de valeur.

Il faut un observateur et deux participants qui parlent un langage commun, et bien compris de tous, afin de ne juger que l'-propos des rponses, leur pertinence. De la mme manire que si tu parles avec ALICE, et que ton anglais est approximatif, tu ne raliseras p pas que c'est un bot, mais simplement quelqu'un de born (ou qui a dcid de te faire chier ^^).

Si vous vous faites chier, allez d'ailleurs dire bonjour  Alice (puis "chat with alice"), elle se sentait seule la dernire fois que je lui ai caus. Et remettez-lui mon bonjour...

----------


## had35

> C'est marrant ce test de Turing ... une conversation entre un humain et un ordinateur ... savoir si la conversation est "digne" d'une conversation humaine ...
> Mais si on met un chinois et un espagnol l'un devant l'autre, est-ce que leur conversation va avoir un sens vu qu'ils ne parlent pas la mme langue ?  
> 
> D'aprs le lien donn : "ce test consiste  mettre en confrontation verbale un humain avec un ordinateur et un autre humain  l'aveugle. Si l'homme qui engage les conversations n'est pas capable de dire qui est l'ordinateur et qui est l'autre homme, on peut considrer que le logiciel de l'ordinateur a pass avec succs le test. Cela sous-entend que l'ordinateur et l'homme essayeront d'avoir une apparence smantique humaine".
> 
> Donc ce fameux test dit : lorsqu'un homme a *une conversation crite* avec quelqu'un, il peut dire si son interlocuteur est un homme ou pas (sous entendu si son interlocuteur est intelligent).
> Moi j'te fais en 10 min un programme qui t'affiche alatoirement des kanjis, a m'tonnerait qu'une personne ne connaissant pas le chinois puisse dire lequel est le chinois et lequel est la machine ...
> 
> Pour moi l'intelligence va bien plus loin que le langage.
> Ce test de turing date de 1950 ... a fait un moment qu'il est prim quand mme


Turing tait trop intelligent pour qu'on puisse rduire sa pense  une interprtation au pied de la lettre. Sans quoi nos ordinateurs fonctionneraient peut-tre comme des orgues de barbarie ou des pianos mcaniques  ::mouarf::  

Ce que Turing a voulu dire, si je peux d'avancer une interprtation, est que l'intelligence ou la conscience sont ne peuvent pas tre prouvs directement. De plus, il savait certainement que l'homme ne pourrait pas faire abstraction de ses prjugs sur les machines, d'o la ncessit d'effectuer le test en aveugle. C'est ce dernier aspect qui est important, davantage que le choix de tel ou tel critre.

----------


## Captain_JS

Bon alors mea culpa parce que j'ai lu entirement l'article sur Wikipdia  ::oops::   et en effet je suis all un peu trop vite en besogne  ::aie::   ::oops::  

Loin de moi l'ide de cracher sur Turing, car en nonant lui-mme des objections  son test, il a prouv (pour moi maintenant) qu'il en avait assez dans le cerveau pour ne pas tre rduit  mon prcdent post (re  ::aie::  ).

Maintenant le problme que je vois (et je n'arrive gure  exprimer), c'est que le test de Turing est un concept idal, dans le sens o il existe sous la forme d'un principe, d'un nonc, mais par sous forme concrte. C'est  dire que si demain quelqu'un cre un bot miracle qui peut converser avec un humain, et tente de faire "quelquechose" pour passer le test de Turing, de nombreuses voix de part le monde vont s'lever pour emettre des objections (je pense aux "mauvais cobayes humains" par exemple). De ce fait il n'existe aucun moyen de vritablement passer ce test.

La 2me chose est qu' l'poque de Turing (il est mort en 1954), l'ordinateur n'en tait qu' ses dbuts, et l'IA aussi.
A l'heure actuelle, l'homme a accompli assez de choses impensables il y a quelques temps pour que l'impossible ne soit plus un obstacle pour lui. Et c'est valable aussi en informatique.
Je suis parfaitement d'accord (j'hsite  utiliser conscient  ::aie::  ) que Turing est un monument dans le monde de l'ordinateur, mais le laisser sur son pidestal ne peut que nous mettre une limitation. Pour moi c'est comme Einstein en physique. Oui il tait brillant, mais si on accepte tout ce qu'il a dit d'un bloc on n'avance pas ...

Alors loin de moi de rfuter Turing, mais j'aimerais juste que les gens fassent voluer ses ides comme la technique volue.

----------


## had35

Personnellement je suis tout  fait d'accord avec ce que tu dis  la fin. Ce qui est important, ce sont les ides, pas tant les personnages. Et comme tu le dis toi-mme :



> Maintenant le problme que je vois (et je n'arrive gure  exprimer), c'est que le test de Turing est un concept idal, dans le sens o il existe sous la forme d'un principe, d'un nonc, mais par sous forme concrte. C'est  dire que si demain quelqu'un cre un bot miracle qui peut converser avec un humain, et tente de faire "quelquechose" pour passer le test de Turing, de nombreuses voix de part le monde vont s'lever pour emettre des objections (je pense aux "mauvais cobayes humains" par exemple). De ce fait il n'existe aucun moyen de vritablement passer ce test.


le test de Turing n'est pas satisfaisant car il ne convaincra personne, ou presque. Mais est-il seulement possible de dmontrer qu'une entit est consciente. Je veux dire que la conscience n'apportera rien  une machine et tout comme les animaux, nous pourrions mettre des sicles avant d'accepter que les machines nous galent par la facult de penser, mme si le bot-qui-existe-parce-qu-il-pense a dj t invent.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Le test de Turing est un moyen "externe" de savoir, si la machine peut s'exprimer comme un humain; Certes, si elle peut donner des rponses tellement convaincantes qu'un autre humain ne pourrait pas imaginer qu'elles viennent d'une machine, on peut en dduire que la machine est experte... en tromperie de l'humain.

Une machine tant ce qu'elle est, et la technologie ncessaire  produire un ordinateur conscient, me font penser que lorsque la machine ralisera sa propre existence, il y aura des moyens ( via la technologie ) de savoir ce qu'elle pense; Pas besoin de test de Turing. On pourra alors savoir si elle ralise son existence, qui est selon moi la cl de la conscience, le moment ultime o on quitte l'tat "Animal" ou "Mcanique" pour devenir un tre pensant, avec tout ce que cel implique.

Turing avait une vision de son poque des machines. Son test tait une "projection" sur ce qui pourrait tre fait, en fonction des moyens disponibles  son poque.

----------


## had35

Je ne crois pas que la conscience soit un tat ultime que seul l'homme aurait atteint, d'o sa supriorit. La capacit d'abstraction de l'homme est indniablement suprieure  celle des animaux, mais ce n'est pas vident compar aux machines, en particulier aux systmes neuronaux. Je suis certain que la diffrence entre l'homme et l'animal est bien plus insignifiante qu'on ne le pense. Les animaux sont aussi capables de faire des choix. Comment les feraient-ils s'ils n'taient pas conscients de leur environnement et des implications de ces choix sur eux-mmes ? C'est ce qui manque aux machines car elles ne sont pas dveloppes pour penser  elles mais pour faire ce qu'on leur demande. C'est une question de choix, mais pour moi, l'tat de conscience est indissociable de la question "conscient de quoi ?".

----------


## GrandFather

> Le test de Turing est un moyen "externe" de savoir, si la machine peut s'exprimer comme un humain; Certes, si elle peut donner des rponses tellement convaincantes qu'un autre humain ne pourrait pas imaginer qu'elles viennent d'une machine, on peut en dduire que la machine est experte... en tromperie de l'humain.


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord. Une machine qui russirait le test de Turing - et on en est encore trs loin, la conjecture de Turing sur son apparition au dbut du 21me sicle s'tant rvle rone - serait plus qu'un habile automate expert dans la manipulation des rseaux smantiques ; pour tromper *rellement* un humain, il faudrait inclure dans le mcanisme d'infrence les donnes motionnelles et affectives inclues dans tout discours humain, et on arriverait  un tel niveau de sophistication qu'on pourrait alors dire que consciences humaines et synthtiques convergent. Mais la complexit est telle, et la comprhension de nos propres mcanismes crbraux encore si fragmentaire, qu'il faudra trs, trs longtemps avant que le test de Turing ne soit plus un horizon scientifique...

On pourrait arguer que, mme si elle parvenait  cela, la machine n'aurait pas conscience d'elle-mme, alors que c'est le cas pour nous. Mais se pose alors la question : que signifie avoir conscience de soi ?  :;):

----------


## l@rry

> Si vous vous faites chier, allez d'ailleurs dire bonjour  Alice (puis "chat with alice"), elle se sentait seule la dernire fois que je lui ai caus. Et remettez-lui mon bonjour...


je l'avais oubli "celle-l"...
ca marche pas mal, mais elle est un peu "limite"
elle est incapable de nuancer ses rponses.

mais c'est bien marrant quand meme...

----------


## charly

Si l'ia est invent ca sera grace a des automates cellulaire !!!!

----------


## Higestromm

C'est peut etre con ce que je vais dire mais dire qu'une machine a une conscience ne veux pas dire qu'elle ressemble a un humain ni meme qu'elle doit diffrencier d'une autre machine de meme conception.

Ca veux juste dire qu'elle est consciente de sa propre existence.

----------


## davcha

Un peu long  lire 9 pages  minuit, alors ne m'en veuillez pas si vous en avez dj parl :

Ce qui m'a interpell ds la premire page c'est cette question : "Un ordinateur conscient... Ok. Conscient de quoi ?".
Je suis donc all voir une dfinition, au pif sur wikipedia.



> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conscience
> On nomme conscience en philosophie la perception par un individu du monde qui l'entoure (y compris dautres tres potentiellement dous de conscience) et/ou de sa propre existence d'autre part...


Avant d'aller plus loin, un "ordinateur", l'objet physique, pourrait difficilement tre conscient. Aprs tout, l'ongle de mon gros orteil droit n'est pas conscient (enfin, je suppose).
Donc il s'agirait plutt d'un programme qui pourrait tre conscient, et non un ordinateur.

Dans un tel cas, un programme, dans un environnement donn, travaillant sur cet environnement n'est-il pas "conscient" de cet environnement ?
Evidemment, il ne va pas se mettre  philosopher  propos de ce sur quoi il est en train de travailler, mais a-t-on besoin d'tre philosophe pour tre conscient ?

Un programme conscient de lui-mme... S'il est crit en C#, Java ou n'importe quel langage dot de la reflexion, pourquoi pas ?  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

Mouais ... alors la philosophie et l'informatique ...  ::aie::  j'suis pas sur qu'ils arrivent  s'entendre un jour.

En ce qui me concerne la philosophie se sont des mecs qui pensent  des trucs ... plutt abstrait en somme, alors que l'informatique est relativement concrte. Tu tape des choses sur un priphrique et hop il se passe des trucs.

Alors comme a a peut paraitre trs con aussi (ben il est tard  ::aie::  ), mais les choses nonces en philosophie n'ont jamais pu tre vrifie (donc pour moi c'est quand mme facile de supposer ...), alors qu'en informatique, mme si ce n'est pas le mme domaine de rflxion, on peut tester et dmontrer ce que l'on avance.

----------


## granquet

j'ai vut l'emission, lut le fil (en entier) et je reagit un tipeu.

il est vrai que le prof avait l'air peu credible ... voir limite ridicule.
mais dans le fond, il as raison. sa seule erreur as ete de donner une date selon moi ... (dans les 5 ou 10 ans qu'il as dis si jme souviens bien)
un beau jour, cela vas arriver, un ordinateur seras conscient de lui meme (je m'explique plus loin) ... et comme pour le clonage, il ne faut pas que cela arrive avant que l'on y sois pret ... discutons en, preparons nous




> Ce qui m'a interpell ds la premire page c'est cette question : "Un ordinateur conscient... Ok. Conscient de quoi ?".


de lui meme, comme une entite physique a part entiere. des autres etres conscients comme des entits physiques a part entiere aussi.




> Avant d'aller plus loin, un "ordinateur", l'objet physique, pourrait difficilement tre conscient. Aprs tout, l'ongle de mon gros orteil droit n'est pas conscient (enfin, je suppose).
> Donc il s'agirait plutt d'un programme qui pourrait tre conscient, et non un ordinateur.


hmm, interressant ...
et toi? est-tu conscient de toi meme ?
est-ce ton "tre" qui est conscient de lui meme ou ton cerveau qui est conscient du reste?
personellement je vois le cerveau comme la partie logicielle et le reste comme des peripheriques ...
les recents progrs en chirurgie nous le prouve ... une main n'est qu'un peripherique ... a s'enleve ... a se remet ... pourtant si on interroge n'importe qui (meme moi  ::D: )... il vous dira :: "c'est MA main, elle est a moi, elle fait partie de mon "tre"".

j'avoue que le corps humain est complexe, qu'il regorge de secrets ... mais nous ne somme rien de plus qu'une machine dont nous n'avons pas la notice.
j'ai du mal a comprendre (en fait je n'ai aucun mal, mais c'est de la mauvaise foie) pourquoi certains refusent de se voir comme de la "mecanique".

etre conscient c'est connaitre son "etre" physique, savoir que l'on vie, et que l'on peux mourrir. (combien de mauvais film sur une machine consciente qui fuie ou tue pere et mere pour ne pas etre debranch ?)




> Dans un tel cas, un programme, dans un environnement donn, travaillant sur cet environnement n'est-il pas "conscient" de cet environnement ?


le programme connait l'environement (il interagit avec) ... mais il n'en est pas conscient.




> Evidemment, il ne va pas se mettre  philosopher  propos de ce sur quoi il est en train de travailler, mais a-t-on besoin d'tre philosophe pour tre conscient ?


y'en as un qui as dis "cogito ergo sum" (je l'ecris surement avec des fautes ... je vous prie de m'en excuser. ainsi que mes fautes de franais d'ailleurs.). on peux considerer qu'un programme (actuel) calcule, mais il ne reflechit pas.
quand bien meme les progres en IA arriverait a faire un programme capable de reflechir (ie: trouver une solution a une situation nouvelle); l'ordinateur ne serait toujours pas conscient. Pour etre conscient, il dois pouvoir se poser des questions, douter  ...
Pour etre conscient, il faut philosopher. 




> Un programme conscient de lui-mme... S'il est crit en C#, Java ou n'importe quel langage dot de la reflexion, pourquoi pas ?


[TROLL]
un programme concient en C# ou Java?
moi je parie qu'il se suicide  ::mouarf::  
[/TROLL]

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Il existerait plusieurs niveaux de conscience :
> La conscience primaire (consciousness), au sens gnral, qui serait l'tat le plus primaire et le plus basique du phnomne de conscience (reprsentation consciente de l'environnement et du corps du sujet).La conscience introspective ou rflexive, qui correspondrait  une reprsentation consciente des reprsentations (tre conscient d'avoir conscience).La conscience de soi (self-awareness), qui serait un tat suprieur de conscience, o le psychisme accde  une connaissance claire et immdiate, non seulement de son activit, mais en plus de son identit propre et singulire, et tel que l'auteur de sa propre activit (capacit du sujet  se percevoir comme tant l'auteur de ses penses).


Dj, sans consensus sur ce qu'est la conscience, on est mal barr pour doter les logiciel de conscience.  ::roll::  
Nanmoins je ferai remarquer que la majorit des langages de programmation autorisent dj la "conscience introspective" par le biais des APIs de rflexion.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> j'avoue que le corps humain est complexe, qu'il regorge de secrets ... mais nous ne somme rien de plus qu'une machine dont nous n'avons pas la notice.
> j'ai du mal a comprendre (en fait je n'ai aucun mal, mais c'est de la mauvaise foie) pourquoi certains refusent de se voir comme de la "mecanique".


Exactemment. Nous nous FORCONS  croire que nous sommes conscient alors que ce n'est qu'une question de reflexe neronale ! On (notre corps) reagi  une situation que par les informations qu'il detient.

Depuis notre mise en marche (naissance), nos peripheriques d'entre (sens) emmagasinent des milliards d'informations  la seconde (cerveau), notre moteur d'analyse (partie du cerveau encore non decouverte) exploite ces datas et les periphriques de sortie (muscles) reagissent.

Allume ton PC (naissance), set toi de ta souris (sens) et efface un fichier du disque dur (cerveau), l'OS va analyser le fichier manquant et va reagir (muscles).

Grosso modo, nos PC actuels, outre le manque de mecanique semblable, ont surement "l'intelligence" d'un rongeur.

Bon faut grer plein de chose au passage, comme la gestion du systeme immunitaire (anti-virus), l'apport energetique (courant), le refroidissement des muscles (radiateur thermique) ou la structuration des informations qu'on appel aussi le sommeil (la fragmentation). Et j'en oublie surement.

Un PC quoi. De toutes manires, si nos ordinateurs n'ont pas tant evolu que ca, c'est pas pour rien, c'est qu'ils ont l'architecture ideal (ou presque) pour fonctionner.

Nous ne sommes ques des machines bien plus sophistique que la plus sophistique des machines actuelle mais des machines quand mme... Qu'on le veuille ou non.

----------


## Satch

> Si l'ia est invent ca sera grace a des automates cellulaire !!!!


Le sujet est rsolu, madame Soleil a parl.

Sinon, tu peux me dire les rsultats du loto de la semaine prochaine ?

----------


## nyal

J'ai lu le post et la on va clairement deux courants de penser. D'un ct les individus "scientifiques" et les "romantiques". 
Je pense que l'tre humain n'est que la somme d'entits complexes mais reproductible. C'est sr que ce n'est pas super glamour mais c'est la ralit. Je suis DavidDeTroyes.

On parle de conscience, sentiments,... Comment se fait-il qu'un mdicament puisse changer le comportement des personnes ? Tu prends un lysanxia et d'un coups tu as "la conscience" plus tranquille. Pour quelque chose de si complexe, je trouve que c'est assez simple de la "modifier" (pendant un temps cours).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> On parle de conscience, sentiments,... Comment se fait-il qu'un mdicament puisse changer le comportement des personnes ? Tu prends un lysanxia et d'un coups tu as "la conscience" plus tranquille. Pour quelque chose de si complexe, je trouve que c'est assez simple de la "modifier" (pendant un temps cours).


Exactemment... D'accord  100%

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Un PC quoi. De toutes manires, si nos ordinateurs n'ont pas tant evolu que ca, c'est pas pour rien, c'est qu'ils ont l'architecture ideal (ou presque) pour fonctionner.


Je suis compltement en dsaccord avec toi. Pour moi, une nouvelle re informatique exige une nouvelle re d'architecture des ordinateurs. Les architectures actuelles sont issus de la machine de Turing: elles aiment le dterminisme. La nouvelle re d'architecture doit (entre autre) aimer le non-dterminisme. Alors, si "nos ordinateurs n'ont pas tant evolu que ca" c'est pas parce que la recherche n'a pas encore trouv cette nouvelle re d'architecture (mais ils ont des pistes) !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je suis compltement en dsaccord avec toi. Pour moi, une nouvelle re informatique exige une nouvelle re d'architecture des ordinateurs. Les architectures actuelles sont issus de la machine de Turing: elles aiment le dterminisme. La nouvelle re d'architecture doit (entre autre) aimer le non-dterminisme. Alors, si "nos ordinateurs n'ont pas tant evolu que ca" c'est pas parce que la recherche n'a pas encore trouv cette nouvelle re d'architecture (mais ils ont des pistes) !


Je ne comprend pas ton ide de nouvelle architecture : ca consiste en quoi ? A quoi va ressembler le nouvel ordinateur ? Qu'est ce qui va tant changer que ca ?  Qu'est ce que le non-determinisme (et le determinisme au passage) ?

Ils ont des pistes, tu as des sources, ca m'interresse !

----------


## lper

> Je pense que l'tre humain n'est que la somme d'entits complexes mais reproductible. C'est sr que ce n'est pas super glamour mais c'est la ralit. Je suis DavidDeTroyes.


J'aimerai bien connatre tes arguments,  moins que ta parole ne soit divine... ::roll::  




> On parle de conscience, sentiments,... Comment se fait-il qu'un mdicament puisse changer le comportement des personnes ? Tu prends un lysanxia et d'un coups tu as "la conscience" plus tranquille. Pour quelque chose de si complexe, je trouve que c'est assez simple de la "modifier" (pendant un temps cours).


L non plus, je ne vois pas ce que tu essaies de nous dmontrer, un rubixcube est complexe, mais trs facile de changer sa configuration...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> L non plus, je ne vois pas ce que tu essaies de nous dmontrer, un rubixcube est complexe, mais trs facile de changer sa configuration...


Gn... ? Moi pas comprendre le rapport ! Il a dit que certain medicament peuvent vous sentir bien donc qu'avec un lement exterieur on peut changer nos impressions ( l'interieur). Donc que l'"ame" est palpable puisque modifiable par des lements physique !

----------


## lper

> Gn... ? Moi pas comprendre le rapport ! Il a dit que certain medicament peuvent vous sentir bien donc qu'avec un lement exterieur on peut changer nos impressions ( l'interieur). Donc que l'"ame" est palpable puisque modifiable par des lements physique !


Gn gn !
Si on se sent bien donc on change nos impressions, donc c'est notre me qui change ???
Un peu simpliste quand mme non ?
De plus, j'espre bien qu'il n'y a pas que les mdicaments qui *influent* sur notre psychique...

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Je ne comprend pas ton ide de nouvelle architecture : ca consiste en quoi ? A quoi va ressembler le nouvel ordinateur ? Qu'est ce qui va tant changer que ca ?


Les pistes sont la mcanique cantique, les automates cellulaires, et d'autres choses dont je ne soupconne mme pas l'existence. Dans les architectures actuelles tout est discretis,fini, prvisible. Impossible d'outrepasser les rgles du jeu. Les nouvelles architectures doivent pouvoir supporter des actions absurdes ou non-anticips par exemple.




> Qu'est ce que le non-determinisme (et le determinisme au passage) ?


 Tu as d voir ca durant ta formation informatique.  ::fessee::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Les pistes sont la mcanique cantique, les automates cellulaires, et d'autres choses dont je ne soupconne mme pas l'existence. Dans les architectures actuelles tout est discretis,fini, prvisible. Impossible d'outrepasser les rgles du jeu. Les nouvelles architectures doivent pouvoir supporter des actions absurdes ou non-anticips par exemple.


Ta claret m'ebouie !  :;):  




> Tu as d voir ca durant ta formation informatique.


Quelle formation ? Ne sait tu pas qu'en BTS Informatique Industrielle, tu apprend tout sauf l'informatique ?  :;):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je tiens  apporter une prcision : certe la conscience humaine est reprsente comme "imprevisible", mais il faut savoir qu'il s'agit quand mme dans le fond d'une sorte de pseudo-ala, li  la complxit chimique et logique du cerveau. Une partie du cerveau peut trs bien en influer une autre, et ainsi de suite, n'avez-vous jamais associ les sentiments  l'art ? L'art n'est-il pas une interpretation de ce qu'on VOIT ou de ce qu'on ENTEND ? L est le rapprochement, vers d'autres rseaux, qui peuvent donc dclencher des vnements prtendus imprvisibles ( coup de foudre par exemple ) alors qu'en fait il s'agit bien d'un phnomne explicable, dans le fond...

Je m'avance peut-tre  faire de telles affirmations, mais c'est ainsi que je le vois, et c'est ainsi que j'imagine que a se passe dans nos petites ttes  :;):  Je suis romantique quand mme; Nous sommes ce que nous sommes, et si nous sommes capables d'prouver des sentiments, quelqu'en soit la manire, a n'en reste pas moins noble.

Donc, en faisant une analogie, on pourrait comparer ces phnomnes appartenant au prtendu domaine de l'imprvisible,  la gnration pure et dure de nombres pseudos alatoires lors d'une prise de dcision; chose qu'un ordinateur sait parfaitement faire avec son electronique simple d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Neuromancien2

A suivre : les recherches d'Alain Cardon, chercheur en intelligence artificielle au LIP6, sur la conscience artificielle : http://www.automatesintelligents.com...n/cardon1.html.

Dans son livre *Modliser et concevoir une machine pensante*, Alain Cardon explique notamment comment une machine peut prouver des motions et des sentiments.

----------

